# They're hatching!!! :)



## DartsRule (Jul 9, 2013)

Bought my 1st ooth over eBay few weeks ago and they are finally hatching out! Sooooo cute! lol

Told they are Carolinas.

Feeding question; I tried researching about dusting insects before feeding but didn't see much on it. I will be feeding Hydei I use for my dart frogs and have lots of supplement powders I am wondering if would be beneficial/harmful for Mantids? IE: Calcium, Vit A, etc...

Thanks!


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jul 9, 2013)

Congratulations on the hatching of your Carolina ootheca!

There really is no need to dust the insects, it really depends on personal preference. If you're keeping your mantids in captivity and really want them to thrive, think about and replicate their natural habitat. For instance, do the flies and fruit flies outdoors go looking for a vitamin deposit to roll in, and then rush off to find something to eat them? Noo! But they may land on flowers, where pollen could attach to the small hairs on their body. This is the most natural form of dusting, and it seems to be the most commonly used.

In addition to this, you can feed the feeder insects a healthy diet, or offer a few slices of various fruits before they are fed to the mantis. By changing this diet, the flies would get different nutrients that would be transferred to the mantis.

Are you planning to keep them in captivity, release, or a combination?

Best of luck!

ScienceGirl


----------



## thalassarche (Jul 9, 2013)

Dusting isn't regarded as necessary for mantids the way it is for herps.

I love seeing ooths hatch! Good luck with the little ones! They probably won't be hungry for another day.


----------



## DartsRule (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks,

Going to combo of raising and letting a few go into my patio plants.  

Should I wait a few days before releasing until they have eaten a bit?


----------



## sally (Jul 9, 2013)

Yay! Now good luck with them! :clover:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 9, 2013)

If you bought the "Carolina" ootheca on ebay it is possible that it is misidentified. You may have _Tenodera angustipennis _(Narrow wing) instead.

They have been going around.

A clear pic of the ootheca can give a positive ID on what you have. I hope it is what you wanted.


----------



## DartsRule (Jul 11, 2013)

These were best pics of the ooth I could get. Didn't want to disturb it as still hatching out.


----------



## DartsRule (Jul 11, 2013)

I love that they hatch as tiny versions of adults….. :happybday:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 11, 2013)

Definitely _Tenodera angustipennis_. Narrow wing mantis. A cool mantis that will get larger than the Carolina.

These ebay folks have been making a killing on oothecae that they are misidentifying.

May I suggest that you contact the seller to inform them? This has happened to at least 2 forum members already. The species they are selling is naturalised but not native, and may be outcompeting our lovely _Stagmomantis carolina_.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## sally (Jul 11, 2013)

Yay!! So exciting. I love hatches, so much new little lives  If you have the feeders then go ahead and give them their first meal before you release them. It is up to you


----------



## DartsRule (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks for the species clarification! Wow u totally called that out. I will be making all future purchases from this forum.

Kinda glad that I got _Tenodera angustipennis _I think over Carolinas

Divided the batch into groups of about 6/deli container with fabric vented lids. Gave them some Hydei yesterday. Saw 1 eating and others chasing them so thats good!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 11, 2013)

No problem.  

It bothers me that people sell things and either don't know what they sell, or are not honest about it.

Im a real stickler about true native species. If a person chooses to buy a native species, that is what they should get.

_Tenodera angustipennis_ are around but certainly aren't natives, They can push the natives out with their large hatch rates and larger size. :I

They will make lovely pets even if they are a bit more challenging to raise than _Stagmomantis carolina_.


----------



## DartsRule (Jul 11, 2013)

I notified the seller. His answer was that was what his supplier said they were.

I suggested her properly inform his customers of what he is actually selling going forward and I logged a complaint with eBay.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jul 12, 2013)

Good for you! If the oothecas are sold under a different name, that's not right. It's like selling any other product under a different name for possibly a different price. Except that mantids are alive and can change the populations of various insects in the ecosystem. Grrrr... Maybe you'll get the nymphs, and get your money back, too?


----------



## DartsRule (Jul 12, 2013)

It was just $20. shipped from US to Canada. So not concerned about the $ aspect.

But yes, there never seems to be an end to unscrupulous sellers.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 12, 2013)

I didn't even look to see your location.

Do you have any native mantids in Canada? I have never even looked into that. :blush:


----------



## DartsRule (Jul 12, 2013)

_Litaneutria minor _(Scudder), the Ground Mantis, is widespread in the drier regions of North America from Mexico, Texas and California north to North Dakota and British Columbia. It is the only mantid native to Canada, where it is a rare inhabitant of the extreme southern Okanagan Valley in British Columbia.

_Mantis religiosa _Linnaeus (European Mantis, Praying Mantis) was introduced to eastern North America in the 1890s and into the Okanagan Valley (to control grasshoppers) in 1938-39. For many years it was scarce, but since the 1970s it has become common

I totally copy/pasted that  

Other parts of Canada may have different species though.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for teaching me something that I was too lazy to look up. :lol:


----------



## DartsRule (Jul 19, 2013)

So they have moulted I see and doubled in size already! So that makes them L2 I assume?


----------



## aNisip (Jul 19, 2013)

Congrats and yes, you presume correctly


----------



## DartsRule (Aug 16, 2013)

Growing fast!  

Started with about 25 nymphs and have 9 at F6. Is that good for 1st try? lol


----------



## Gill (Aug 16, 2013)

DartsRule said:


> Growing fast!
> 
> Started with about 25 nymphs and have 9 at F6. Is that good for 1st try? lol


There's at least 36 in the hatching pic but i don't know if that is good or not with this species.


----------

